# OWL HOOTER



## BrentWin (Mar 22, 2015)

Here's an owl hooter that I made for @Andrew M. It's madrone burl with ABW tips.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Andrew M (Mar 23, 2015)

Looks great to me. Money has been sent. I really appreciate you rushing this one just for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TMAC (Mar 23, 2015)

That is a nice call. What do you use for the guts?


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hoot-hoot. Good looking hooter.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 23, 2015)

Nice job! What are owl hooters used for? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Andrew M (Mar 23, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Nice job! What are owl hooters used for? Chuck


A lot of times early morning or late evening they sound of an owl will make a turkey on the roost sound off.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 23, 2015)

Owl hooters, crow calls and coyote howlers can all be used to wake up a gobbler


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 23, 2015)

I have yet to hear a tom gobble back when ever I have used a crow or owl call. i should try a yote call..maybe that'll work...


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 24, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> I have yet to hear a tom gobble back when ever I have used a crow or owl call. i should try a yote call..maybe that'll work...


I use a coyote howler. It works almost as well as slamming the truck door, but keep that quiet. It's bad for business.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 24, 2015)

Sounds you need a vest like John Popper's if your going to be fully equiped with calls

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 24, 2015)

Beautiful call BTW Brent!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## KYTURKEY (Mar 24, 2015)

I have great success with an owl hooter. No sense in wasting my air to run a crow call around here. Lol. In places a good goose call works well.

Patrick


----------



## Andrew M (Mar 24, 2015)

KYTURKEY said:


> I have great success with an owl hooter. No sense in wasting my air to run a crow call around here. Lol. In places a good goose call works well.
> 
> Patrick


I've been considering trying a goose call. We have got a pet tom and he seems to like to sound off when some geese fly over honking.


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 25, 2015)

TMAC said:


> That is a nice call. What do you use for the guts?



I have used both the JC reed and the plastic. There's really not much difference in sound.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Andrew M (Mar 26, 2015)

Got the hooter today. I love it, that madrone burl turned out real nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 26, 2015)

I've heard coyote howlers are better at shutting them up than anything.


----------



## Andrew M (Mar 26, 2015)

What little I have used one and been around somebody using one the owl hooter has always seem to work pretty well. Even on north Ga public land birds. I've always heard and been told that north Ga birds are some of the hardest birds to hunt. I don't know if that is true are not, but I do know they respond to an owl hooter.


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## BrentWin (Mar 27, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I've heard coyote howlers are better at shutting them up than anything.



I don't have any problem with that. Usually, it's my turkey calling that makes them shut up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chad85 (Mar 31, 2015)

I use a hooter if I didn't put the birds to roost the night before. The morning I go out before sun up I give out a couple hoots and they start a sounding out. If it's a late morning and no luck getting one I give a crow call a shot. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.


----------

